# ATO is not a legal entity by its own admission



## Kimosabi (28 June 2007)

Well after discovering Ron Paul and his call to get rid of the IRS in America because it is illegal and unconstitutional, I decided to investigate the ATO, and guess what.

*The ATO is not a legal entity by it's own admission*

*The ATO is also a private, foreign owned business*, hence it is called "Office", not "Department." If the ATO denies being foreign owned private business, make them sign a JP witnessed Statutory Declaration so they can perjure themselves.

http://members.iimetro.com.au/~hubbca/tax.htm


Is the ATO operating legally? - http://www.itwillpass.com/tax_ato_not_legal.shtml
ATO is an Illegal Entity - http://www.itwillpass.com/tax_ato_non_legal_entity.shtml

ATO (Australian Tax Office) Is illegal By Its Own Admission - Lifting The Veil of Deception - http://www.loveforlife.com.au/node/130

High Court Transcript - Moeliker v Chapman B8/2000 (17 May 2000)
http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/other/hca/transcripts/2000/B8/1.html

http://www.loveforlife.com.au/files/ATO-illegal%20entity%20by%20it's%20own%20admission-actual%20docs%20to%20prove%20it-1.pdf

http://www.itwillpass.com/tax_ato_non_legal_entity.shtml
http://www.brumbywatchaustralia.com/Principality12.htm
http://www.brumbywatchaustralia.com/Principality40.htm


----------



## Kimosabi (28 June 2007)

*Re: ATO, is not a legal entity by it's own admission*



> DEALING WITH THE A.T.O.
> 
> _19. Will I go onto an ATO hit list if I use this historical and legal knowledge?_
> *Anyone who has received an amended ATO notice is ALREADY on an ATO hit list.
> ...




1234567890


----------



## Kimosabi (28 June 2007)

*Re: ATO, is not a legal entity by it's own admission*

The Australian Federal Reserve is next, I am sick of living in a world where I can work half the year to pay tax for government who has sold us out to Foreign Bankers who will destroy our country like they are destroying America as we speak.


I am also sick of having the money I save, being devalued over time, because they operate the biggest counterfieting scheme of all time by printing money out of thin air, and then get us to sign a legally binding contract for a loan, when the banks can effectively print money out of thing air using *"Fractional Reserve Banking"* - look it up if you don't believe me


We are being sold down the river people, and we don't even realise it...

Do your own research, and get your own legal advise regarding the above, but you will probably wind up knowing more than your accountant and your lawyer...


----------



## stoxclimber (28 June 2007)

*Re: ATO, is not a legal entity by it's own admission*

The ATO is not unconstutional. The Commonwealth has the power to make laws with respect to taxation. A law which gives rise to tax obligations to the Commonwealth is clearly within constitutional power.
The links which you have provided say nothing toward the above. Conspiracy theory elsewhere, please.
Your conspiracy theory websites think that because something does not have a legal persona means it is illegal.


----------



## insider (28 June 2007)

*Re: ATO, is not a legal entity by it's own admission*

I know.... Let's rebel.... Let's not pay tax


----------



## Kimosabi (28 June 2007)

*Re: ATO, is not a legal entity by it's own admission*



stoxclimber said:


> The ATO is not unconstutional. The Commonwealth has the power to make laws with respect to taxation. A law which gives rise to tax obligations to the Commonwealth is clearly within constitutional power.
> The links which you have provided say nothing toward the above. Conspiracy theory elsewhere, please.
> Your conspiracy theory websites think that because something does not have a legal persona means it is illegal.




So, who owns the tax office, the Commonwealth of Australia or a private institution?


----------



## BlingBling (28 June 2007)

*Re: ATO, is not a legal entity by it's own admission*



insider said:


> I know.... Let's rebel.... Let's not pay tax




I don't!


----------



## stoxclimber (28 June 2007)

*Re: ATO, is not a legal entity by it's own admission*



Kimosabi said:


> So, who owns the tax office, the Commonwealth of Australia or a private institution?




The Tax Office is the FCT's agent.


----------



## lakemac (29 June 2007)

*Re: ATO, is not a legal entity by it's own admission*



Kimosabi said:


> So, who owns the tax office, the Commonwealth of Australia or a private institution?



The tax office operates as part of the Commonwealth Government Department of Treasury.

Because it is PART of Treasury it is an office not a department.
Treasury being a department are by legislative definition, part of the government public service of the Commonwealth of Australia.

As to ownership, well, if you understand the legal framework that founded Australia you would be aware that Australia (Aboriginies aside unfortunately for them) was claimed in the name of the English monach King George III. All land belonged to the king (or queen) - still does in a way - the terms crown land and real (royal) estate come from that legal precept. Government originally was an arm of the king/queen to help administer the affairs of the king/queen (sometimes referred to as matters of "state"). Our "government" had several ties to the English monarchy up until quite recently. Only one of them has been severed - appeals to the Privvy Council. Our Governor General is still a vestage of royal ownership. Thus we have government being the royal administration system effectively the owner of any government assets is effectively the ruling monarch of England.

Part of this comes back to the issue of Australia being a "constitutional" monarchy rather than a republic (as is the United States of America).

Here in Australia you never really "own" your land - it is merely a "title" allowing you (as a poor serf would have) to till the land and pay homage to the king or queen along with your tithes (better known as taxes).

In short the government taxes you for the priviledge of being a bound slave of the king/queen. Slave? Yes, if you believe you are free try not paying taxes and see how free you *really* are.

"Law is the social embodiment of violence" - Murray N. Rothbard.

Personally I would not worry about the government. Whilst they have the power to lock you up, it is the banks who hold the real power. The governments of the world lost that power two centuries ago.

If you doubt that the banks control things go back and look at the way Ian MacFarlane told off little Johnny when it came to setting interest rates.


----------



## lakemac (29 June 2007)

*Re: ATO, is not a legal entity by it's own admission*



stoxclimber said:


> The Tax Office is the FCT's agent.



FCT?


----------



## Odduna (4 August 2007)

*Re: ATO, is not a legal entity by it's own admission*



lakemac said:


> FCT?




FCT = Federal Commissioner of Taxation


----------

